# Mufc V Mcfc



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

So - who's going to win tomorrow?

I'd like to think City would but with the likes of Samaras, Vassell and Corradi what chance have we got - roll on Big Sam!!!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm with you Phil. I would love to see us put one over them again.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

purely for the sake of keeping the title alive I would love city to win, (although I dislike utd and chelski with a passion so am totally not bothered) Then if Chelski get a result at Arsenal tomorrow the chelski Man U game on wednesday will be a decider. (asuming they both have assured home wins on sunday 13th).


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Want ManU to win, which they will of course.







I don't want Chelsea to win the title three times on the trot and also I have a spoft spot for City, theirs was my first replica shirt, I have no idea why.









They have a terrible manager (I said this over a year ago) when he was being touted as the bright young thing for the England job. He took over a solid Premiership team from Keegan and has made them worse while spending umpteen millions on tat. I want them to lose 0-7 and hasten his exit.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

City all the way









All though I don't want Chelsea to win the title


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Sigh, no luck.

I just knew we were going to miss that penalty. Another good day at the office for the fragile little Portugese turd.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm just watching the highlights and so far MCFC should be down to 10 men and they are lucky not to be more than 0-1 down.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

strange_too said:


> I'm just watching the highlights and so far MCFC should be down to 10 men and they are lucky not to be more than 0-1 down.


Ball should get the same punishment as Thatcher got, it was a pathetic cowardly act









What is it with City this season? Thatcher, Ball and Barton, I would be ashamed to have any of them in my team.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

MarkF said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just watching the highlights and so far MCFC should be down to 10 men and they are lucky not to be more than 0-1 down.
> ...


I agree, all I can say is if City have had that type of player in the past they have been moved on. From the three you quote one has gone, one is on his way and the other won't be far behind i imagine. United kept Keane for years and he was held up as a hero.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Russ said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > strange_too said:
> ...


Yes Russ, after the Haaland incident I lost all respect for thug Keane. But it seems like City have had 3 Keanes this season!

We loaned our thug to Hull where he single handidly kept them up, most Bradford fans were glad to see the back of him and he was by far and away our best player.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

We waz robbed!!!!!

Pearce should have taken the penalty himself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> We waz robbed!!!!!
> 
> Pearce should have taken the penalty himself!!!!!!!!


Robbed ?









Griff the coward, Ball, who dived to get City's penalty should not have even been on the pitch.

Hopefuly he will be banned for a long time and Pearce will be sacked for the disgracefull tactics of his team.

Psycho manager creates psycho players.

Seems Ball is now under investigation by the English Football Association (FA) for stamping on Manchester United winger Cristiano Ronaldo and a disciplinary hearing is likely to take place on Thursday.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Roy said:


> Seems Ball is now under investigation by the English Football Association (FA) for stamping on Manchester United winger Cristiano Ronaldo and a disciplinary hearing is likely to take place on Thursday.


Good


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > We waz robbed!!!!!
> ...


Open to debate is that and it's all in the rigours of todays football with yellow and red cards coming out right left and centre.

I remember players like Vinnie Jones, Nobby Stiles, David Webb, Ron Harris, Joe Jordon, Peter Osgood and many more.

The game's gone soft.

That's why I'd sooner watch Accrington Stanley.

All that fancy leg twiddling of Ronaldo's isn't worth a candle compared to George Best's dribbling which was pure genious


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> isn't worth a candle compared to George Best's dribbling which was pure genious


Yeah, poor bugger, must have been all that Guiness......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> Open to debate is that and it's all in the rigours of todays football with yellow and red cards coming out right left and centre.
> 
> I remember players like Vinnie Jones, Nobby Stiles, David Webb, Ron Harris, Joe Jordon, Peter Osgood and many more.
> 
> ...


It's not open to debate Griff, Ball stamped on Ronaldo's stomach, he didn't "leave his foot there" it was a secondary movement. He's a cowardly scumbag, end of story. I would not call any of the other players you mentioned, cowards, but Ball is. Oh, he cheats too.

Go and watch bloody Accrington then, I'll buy you a pint next season.









A couple of years ago I had my doubts about Ronaldo but he was a boy then, he is a man now and getting better and better, we are fortunate to have such a player to watch, they don't come along often.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Open to debate is that and it's all in the rigours of todays football with yellow and red cards coming out right left and centre.
> ...


It was nothing; just a gay stamp it didn't even tear Ronnies shirt ..... in rugby you get worse than that legally.

The head butt in the Liverpool game was more serious IMO


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Like I said, fragile. He wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes on Cringle Fields on a Saturday morning.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Russ said:


> It was nothing; just a gay stamp it didn't even tear Ronnies shirt ..... in rugby you get worse than that legally.
> 
> The head butt in the Liverpool game was more serious IMO
> 
> Like I said, fragile. He wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes on Cringle Fields on a Saturday morning.












The headbutt, if you could call in a bone fide butt (it was tap to me) was nothing. My advice to Alonso is, the next time he wants to avoid being made to look stupid, don't run aggressively towards an opponent and go head to head, nose to nose with an angry face!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What did Ronaldo do against AC Milan!!!!









All this fuss about Ronaldo's belly scratch is wind and piss to me!!

There is a game called ice hockey.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> What did Ronaldo do against AC Milan!!!!


He didn't do this.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Aye.......we know

As someone said.......compare certain rugby naughtiness!!!

Calling for Pearce to be sacked for that though is barmy


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Just wondering Griff,

Is MCFC run and owned by the workers?, or is it a Capitalist venture, and if (I suspect, Bill Kenwright etc) the latter, why do you support them?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I support them because my grandad took me 47 years ago to see them when I was 11 .

I would support them more if they were publicly owned

I dont support the owners and I dont go to the matches anymore.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bloody moaning United fans!!!!!! Yeah it was wrong, but not as bad as this!!! As far as I remember it ended the City players career!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> Bloody moaning United fans!!!!!! Yeah it was wrong, but not as bad as this!!! As far as I remember it ended the City players career!!!


Right on Hippo
















And there was no talk of Ferguson being sacked either!!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

So when someone is assaulted it does not matter because there has been other people assaulted in the past. Sorry I do not understand







, no matter how many assaults there have been Man City players are still thugs and this needs stopping.

It is football not rugby. If a Man City player comes onto the field with a shotgun and shoots another player is that ok because there are gun sports or because someone once did it in Columbia ? I think not. No matter how many players have been fouled in the past Ball was wrong.

As a Man Utd fan if this foul had have been Ronaldo on Ball then I would have said that it was wrong and he should be punished, I would not have made it out to be ok because a Man City player commited a foul several years ago. I guess I just like football.

Pierce will be sacked anyway, not because of this thuggish tactics but because he is a shite manager. Over five months since Man City scored a home goal, someone will have to take the blame.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

We'll see what happens to Pearce but he wont be sacked because of Ball

Calling Man City players thugs doesn't make it true. It isn't true

The game of football comes with fouls of all types and Ball is to be punished.

The comments made which include attacks on Pearce are over the top and nearly all from Man U fans. No surprise there then

I wonder what Eric Cantona thinks of it. Mind you he was more inclined to drop kick the fans!!!!









I dont think shotguns will be used either


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ball, Barton, Thatcher, thugs the lot of them, they are indefensible Griff and I am surprised at your comments. They have dragged Man City's good name well down in one season.

I said it before, I would be ashamed to have a player like those in my team.

Bloody hell, I am no Man U lover but.......I do appreciate good football and like it or not (and you probably don't) nobody in the UK plays as an attractive game as Man U.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All teams have had rough necks so lets not get all saintly all of a sudden.

Barton looks like being pissed off and I doubt either Thatcher or Ball will be there long.

The remarks made about Stewart Pearce are sickening and hardly worth a response.

As for:-



> ..........I do appreciate good football and like it or not (and you probably don't)


What the hell makes you say that!!!!

AC Milan were great!!!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They are all pussy's these days.

Not like in the good old days. Chopper Harris, Norman Hunter!

I can remember when you got called names at school if you wore shin pads!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Agree Pg

I remember those days well and miss 'em.

Load of tarts today!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> All teams have had rough necks so lets not get all saintly all of a sudden.
> 
> Barton looks like being pissed off and I doubt either Thatcher or Ball will be there long.


Slowly but surely you are getting there Griff







The point, nearly lost, is that the 3 are thugs.

They are not hardmen, don't compare them to players from the 70's, they are quite the opposite, they are cowards and they sicken me. Worse is that somebody will buy Barton, how proud their fans will feel, not. The eye opener for that twat will be that his new club will be smaller than the one he leaves, the likes of Liverpool, Arsenal or even Tottenham will not come calling.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Barton needs his head sorting out.

Thing is..........Barton is a good footballer

Brian Clough would have fixed him in a day

Sorry.................all these other moans are *pathetic.*

What was Roy Keane then!!!!!???


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Griff said:


> Barton needs his head sorting out.
> 
> Thing is..........Barton is a good footballer
> 
> ...


A hero, protected by the red shirt like they all are. Other clubs have thugs, United have legends. Its all part of the bull surrounding that club that has existed for decades.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Russ said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Barton needs his head sorting out.
> ...


Barton is an good footballer, not anywhere near international class though and even further from how good he thinks he is.

Clough managing today would have been laughed at if he'd tried to discipline millionaires. Hello, it's 2007, the boot is firmly on the other foot now.

Keane? I can only remember the Haaland incident as a "bad one" unforgiveable, I've already said so.

But Ball, Thatcher and Barton have plenty of previous, big difference. I have been thinking, and apart from Brown (Fulham) I can't think of any thugs in the Premiership. Man City have a monopoply









I see Ball is going to be offered another contract, he should have been shown the door. That is Man City now added to Boston, Leeds and West Ham to my list of clubs that have no dignity.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Clough managing today would have been laughed at if he'd tried to discipline millionaires


Dream on!!!!!












































He's have eat 'em for breakfast

The Man City rant is wearing a bit thin!!!!


----------

